# Need to clean dads .22 Rem 550-1



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

I inherited my Dad's Remington 550-1 awhile back. I shot it all the time growing up. It needs a good cleaning. A little light rust but really gummy. Does anybody have one and can tell me what to and what not to take apart and the best way to clean it. There is some very limited info online about problems reassembling the sear, spring and screw. I'm thinking about an aerosol cleaner and then a real light aerosol lubricant (Boeshield T9, Great Stuff). If i could get a copy of a manual I would be grateful. 

Thanks much-Pitchinit


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

try contacting remington to try to get a manual or try a search on the net,you might get lucky and find one that can be downloaded.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sounds like you need to get a good powder solvent, a brass brush and a tooth brush. just saturate every thing on the gun with solvent, let it work for a while, brush it off. might take a few times, but it will work. once all the crud is gone wipe off all dirt and solvent, i found that one of those pressurized cans of air you use on computer keyboards works great for blowing out small places. get a good gun oil and give it a light coat. im not familure with this gun, but if its a bolt action, most bolt can be removed by squeezing the trigger and working the bolt around until it comes out. there is a takedown screw underneth, just remove it and remove the action from the stock to clean. i would not try to go any farther than that if you dont know what your doing, besides theres really no need to. check ebay for a manual too.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Ebay manual reproductions are about 10 bucks. Ez thanks for the compressed air suggestion. Hoping somebody here maybe had a manual. Thanks again


----------



## chazman321 (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you still need help taking it apart and cleaning it?

Send me an e-mail at chazman321 at aol.com, I'll be glad to help you...


Chazthat'swhatI'mhereforman321


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Chazman, I think I got it pretty well cleaned. Used Birchwood Casey gun cleaner in a can. It dissolved and blew everything out pretty well. Then I used the Boeshield T9 for lubrication. I've been plinking with it alittle and its shooting great. I would like to add a scope. It doesn't have the 3/8 groove so I'd have to drill and mount rings.


----------



## chazman321 (Dec 7, 2007)

On the bottom is a large screw. Remove the screw and the reciever and the barrel will come off. Once you have that off, use a screwdriver on the back of the reciever to loosen the reciever plug. After you loosen it, you'll hear a few clicks and then it will just unscrew. The reciever plug holds the springs in, so when you loosen it all the way, the springs will push it out. Hold the reciever with the barrel pointing up, and the firing pin will slide right out, or it should. After that is out, pull the charging handle all the way back and give it a twist while pulling it out. 

Once that it out, use your screwdriver to push the bolt out of the back. Clean everything with a lot of bore scrubber and a toothbrush, then dry it all with a can of compressed air. Take the safety off and put the firing pin in the bolt, then the bolt in the reciever. It will not go all the way in at first, you have to pull the trigger. Once you do that, you can line up the bolt and put the charging handle (or bolt handle if you'd like) back into the bolt. 

Keep the muzzle pointed down. As you slide everything back in, use plenty of oil. You should be able to shake the bolt with the firing pin, and it should have ZERO resistance. Replace the reciever plug and tighten it with the screw driver. Place the assembly back into the stock, and replace the stock screw. 

Your 550-1 is now clean as a whistle and perfectly serviceable. While you have it apart, try using some extra fine (0000) steel wool and make sure to clean everything. The bolt likes to accumulate gunk and the steel wool will have it shining like almost new. Clean the barrel with a bore snake after every outing, and do the detail strip at least once a year. Any other questions, just ask.


----------

